# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Διατροφή >  Σουβλάκι

## Devil Randime

Η συνταγή είναι γνωστή από την ελληνική αρχαιότητα. Χαρακτηριστική είναι η αναφορά του Αθηναίου στο έργο του Δειπνοσοφιστές, ότι ο Ηγήσιππος στο Οψαρτυτικό του, δηλ. στον οδηγό μαγειρικής που έγραψε, αναφέρει ένα έδεσμα που λεγόταν κάνδαυλος και ήταν κάτι ανάλογο με το σημερινό σουβλάκι. Συνδύαζε κομμάτια από ψητό κρέας, πίτα, τυρί και άνηθο και σερβιριζόταν με ζουμί (Αθήναιος, Δειπνοσοφιστές, 12, 516d).
Το σουβλάκι από εντόσθια αναφέρεται σε ρωμαϊκά κείμενα του 1ου αιώνα μ.Χ. αλλά και αργότερα στην Κωνσταντινούπολη, όπου μετά την άλωση, μικροπωλητές πωλούσαν στους δρόμους εκτός από φρούτα ή λαχανικά, και σουβλάκι με πίτα. Πλέον, και με την αύξηση του ανταγωνισμού, τα περισσότερα από τα καταστήματα, παρέχουν τα εδέσματά τους και σε πακέτο, για την κατανάλωσή τους στην οικία του κάθε ενδιαφερομένου.

Αποτελείται από κομμάτια χοιρινού κρέατος περασμένα σε μικρή ξύλινη σούβλα ("καλαμάκι") και ψημένα. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, στην νότια Ελλάδα μπορεί να το παραγγείλει κανείς και σαν "καλαμάκι", το οποίο σερβίρεται συνήθως με μια φέτα ψωμί. Μπορεί επίσης να φτιαχτεί από κρέας κοτόπουλου που, αν συνδυαστεί με μπέικον, αποκαλείται "κοτομπέικον". Σπανιότερα φτιάχνεται και από κρέας αρνιού. Στην Ελλάδα το αρνίσιο σουβλάκι (Ντονέρ) δεν είναι τόσο διαδεδομένο, όπως για παράδειγμα είναι στις ανατολικές χώρες (Τουρκία, Αίγυπτο).

Στη Νότια Ελλάδα, σουβλάκι αποκαλείται επίσης και ο γύρος που σερβίρεται τυλιγμένος σε πίτα μαζί με ντομάτα, τζατζίκι και κρεμμύδι.

Στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα σερβίρεται τυλιγμένο σε πίτα ή ψωμάκι (και παραγγέλνεται σαν "σουβλάκι σε πίτα ή ψωμάκι") μαζί με πατάτες, ντομάτα, κρεμμύδι, κέτσαπ και μουστάρδα, ενώ προαιρετικά μπορεί να προστεθεί κάποιο είδος σαλάτας σε μορφή σαλτσας (τζατζίκι, τυροκαυτερή, κηπουρού, αγγουρομαγιονέζα κλπ).
Στην Κύπρο η αναφορά στο έδεσμα γίνεται συνήθως στον πληθυντικό (εκτός και αν η αναφορά γίνεται για να καθοριστεί το κύριο υλικό, π.χ. κοτόπουλο σουβλάκι), καθώς στα σουβλατζίδικα σερβίρεται πάντοτε σε κυπριακή πίτα, η οποία (με το περιεχόμενό της) αποτελεί πλήρες γεύμα. Η παραδοσιακή (κυπριακή) πίτα, εκτός από χοιρινά σουβλάκια, περιλαμβάνει ντομάτα, μαϊντανό και κρεμμύδι, ενώ συχνά μπαίνει και ψιλοκομμένο λάχανο. Αναφορικά με τα δευτερεύοντα συστατικά που συνοδεύουν τα σουβλάκια, υπάρχουν και ακόμη πιο τοπικές διαφοροποιήσεις, όπως για παράδειγμα το διαδεδομένο συνήθειο στη Λάρνακα να βάζουν στην πίτα και ταχίνι, και στη Λεμεσό να βάζουν και πίκλες. Εκτός από χοιρινό σουβλάκι, τα σουβλατζίδικα στην Κύπρο σήμερα προσφέρουν επίσης κοτόπουλο σουβλάκι και σεφταλιά, τα οποία μπορούν να παραγγελθούν και σε συνδυασμό (π.χ. μια πίτα "μιξ", η οποία περιέχει κατά το ήμισυ σουβλάκια και κατά το ήμισυ σεφταλιά), καθώς και άλλα είδη σχάρας, όπως χαλούμι ή μανιτάρια στην πίτα.

Εκτός από το κλασικό σουβλάκι καλαμάκι φτιάχνονται, κυρίως στα εστιατόρια, και μεγαλύτερα σουβλάκια, συνήθως σε μεταλλική σούβλα (κοντοσούβλι), που σερβίρονται σαν μερίδα μαζί με πατάτες, σαλάτα και κάποια σως. Κάποιες φορές ανάμεσα στα κομμάτια κρέατος παρεμβάλλονται κομμάτια πιπεριάς και ντομάτας.

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Το σουβλάκι, όσο και αν αυτό φαίνεται περίεργο είναι μια από τις πιο διαιτητικά ισορροπημένες τροφές. Τα έχει όλα και συμφέρει: Υδατάνθρακες, πρωτεΐνη και ως εκ του κρέατος θειαμίνη, νιασίνη και βιταμίνη B12. Αναλόγως το γέμισμα μπορεί να περιέχει διάφορες άλλες βιταμίνες, ιχνοστοιχεία και θρεπτικά συστατικά. 

Κάθε σουβλάκι μπορεί να περιέχει από 250 μέχρι 550 θερμίδες. Προφανώς, η διαφορά οφείλεται στον τρόπο παρασκευής. Περαιτέρω, το μοναδικό πρόβλημα με τα σουβλάκια είναι η χοληστερίνη. Αναλόγως το κρέας που χρησιμοποιείται μπορεί να περιέχει μέχρι και 100 χιλιοστόγραμμα ανά 100 γραμμάρια - και με τον τρόπο που παρασκευάζεται στα συνοικιακά σουβλατζίδικα - κορεσμένα λίπη. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που έχει μια αρνητική φήμη.

*Πως γίνεται πιο υγιεινό?* 

Ωστόσο, το να γίνει ένα σουβλάκι από μνημείο λίπους σε παράδειγμα διατροφής είναι το μόνο εύκολο. Παρά τα αρνητικά σχόλια του μπλογκ «Όξινη Ντροπή» που χαρακτηρίζει σανδαλοφορούσες, όσους είναι λίγο πιο απαιτητικοί, στην παραγγελία πρέπει να γνωρίζετε ότι αν προσέξετε και επιμείνετε λίγο μπορείτε να φάτε υγιεινό σουβλάκι και στη γειτονιά σας. Δεδομένου ότι οι τηγανητές πατάτες, οι τηγανητές πίτες και τα ολόκληρα κομμάτια λίπους είναι το πρόβλημα, υπάρχουν δυο επιλογές. 

Το σουβλάκι της σανδαλοφορούσας 
Προτιμήστε κοτόπουλο στήθος, ζητήστε πίτα στα κάρβουνα και χωρίς πατάτες. Σίγουρα θα κάνετε τα «πατσοκοίλια» στην ουρά πίσω σας έξαλλους, αλλά η υγεία σας έχει περισσότερη σημασία. Ειδικότερα για τις πατάτες δεν τις χρειάζεστε αφού η πίτα είναι ούτως ή άλλως μια επαρκής πηγή υδατανθράκων. Αλλιώς DIY. 

Suvlaki Do It Yourself
Το σουβλάκι μπορεί να γίνει πιο υγιεινό αν το φτιάξετε μόνοι σας ακολουθώντας μερικές απλές συμβουλές. Μπορείτε να αντικαταστήσετε τις τηγανητές πατάτες με φούρνου, με πουρέ ή ρύζι. Επίσης το χοιρινό ή βοδινό κρέας με κοτόπουλο ή ακόμη και με θαλασσινά. Τέλος, μπορείτε να βάλετε διαιτητικό γιαούρτι αντί για τζατζίκι ή ακόμα να παρασκευάσετε εσείς τζατζίκι με λάιτ γιαούρτι. Και πάμε τώρα στις περίεργες συνταγές. 

Το μεξικάνικο 
Η συνταγή αυτή έρχεται κατευθείαν από τη χώρα της τεκίλα και της σιέστα. Δεν ξέρω αν μας έχουν αντιγράψει, αλλά όπως και να έχει είναι η πιο υγιεινή από όλες. Αντί για κρέας στο καλαμάκι μπαίνουν κομμάτια γαρίδας εναλλάξ με κολοκυθάκια. Για περισσότερη γεύση τα καλαμάκια μαρινάρονται από τρεις έως δώδεκα ώρες σε μείγμα από καρυκεύματα και μετά ψήνονται αλειμμένα με φρέσκο λαδολέμονο ανακατεμένο με ψιλοκομμένο κρεμμυδάκι. Το ψήσιμο τελειώνει όταν αλλάξουν χρώμα οι γαρίδες και τα υπόλοιπα, κατά τα γνωστά. 

Της καλής κοινωνίας
Εδώ μιλάμε για γκουρμέ διατροφή σε όλο της το μεγαλείο. Αντί για τις θανατηφόρες προτηγανισμένες πατάτες, η συνταγή περιλαμβάνει την προσθήκη μισού ποτηριού ρυζιού βρασμένο με σκέτο αλάτι. Το ρύζι πρέπει να είναι σπυρωτό και συνδυάζεται άψογα με γιαούρτι ή τζατζίκι. Όσοι έχετε δοκιμάσει ντολμαδάκια ή ρύζι με γιαούρτι μπορείτε να καταλάβετε τη γεύση. Επιπλέον τα καλαμάκια προετοιμάζονται απλά χωρίς μαρινάρισμα και ψήνονται στο γκριλ αφού τα αλείψετε με ελαιόλαδο και μυρωδικά. 

Το νηστικό αρκούδι 
Η πιο αυθεντική εκπομπή μαγειρικής στην ελληνική τηλεόραση έχει καταθέσει και αυτή την εμπειρία της στη βιβλιογραφία γύρω από το σουβλάκι. Η συνταγή απλή: Μισό κιλό χοιρινό μαρινάρεται για οχτώ ώρες αλλά πολίτα. Δηλαδή μπαχαρικά, λευκό πιπέρι και μοσχοκάρυδο μαζί με ελαιόλαδο, όλα σε μια μπασίνα. Κατόπιν, περνάμε τα κομμάτια σε πεσσούς (ξυλάκια) και τα ψήνουμε στο γκριλ. Στο τέλος, μπαίνει η αλατορίγανη και το λαδολέμονο. Αντί για ρύζι ή πατάτες, προτείνεται πουρές. Για την προετοιμασία του πουρέ απευθυνθείτε στη μαμά ή στο site της εκπομπής.


Σουβλάκι χοιρινό (καλαμάκι)	- 180 θερμίδες
Σουβλάκι κοτόπουλο (καλαμάκι)	- 130 θερμίδες
Πίτα καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο	- 330 θερμίδες
Πίτα καλαμάκι χοιρινό	- 360 θερμίδες
Πίτα γύρος κοτόπουλο	- 350 θερμίδες
Πίτα γύρος χοιρινό	- 370 θερμίδες
Πίτα κεμπάπ	- 420 θερμίδες
Σουβλάκι μοσχαρίσιο σκέτο (μερίδα)	- 226 θερμίδες
Σουβλάκι με πατάτες (μερίδα)	- 417 θερμίδες
Mοσχαρίσια ψητή μπριζόλα	- 260 θερμίδες
Xοιρινή ψητή μπριζόλα	- 320 θερμίδες

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Οι λόγοι για την μεγάλη θερμιδική αξία του είναι πολλοί, κυρίως τα λίπη και το λάδι ( συνήθως φοινικέλαιο), όπως αναφέρεται σε ρεπορτάζ που δημοσιεύουν Τα Νέα πάνω στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα. Οι διατροφολόγοι αφού πρόσθεσαν τις θερμίδες των υλικών που περιέχονται σε ένα σουβλάκι, διαπίστωσαν πως είναι θερμιδική βόμβα.

O λόγος, σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς, είναι πως οι ψήστες στα σουβλατζίδικα τυλίγουν στην πίτα γενναίες δόσεις λίπους κάνοντας έτσι οικονομία στην ποιότητα με στόχο να αυξήσουν τα έσοδά τους. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι να δημιουργείται μια τεράστια θερμιδική ψαλίδα από σουβλάκι σε σουβλάκι, αφού η τιμή έναρξης δεν ξεπερνά τις 300 θερμίδες μπορεί όμως να «εκτιναχτεί» και στις 710. Αυτό συμβαίνει όταν γεμίζουμε τη βουτηγμένη στο λάδι πίτα με πατάτες, γύρο, και σος- πλούσιες πηγές λιπαρών. Αρκεί κανείς να αναλογιστεί πως σε 15 γραμμάρια λίπους- όσο δηλαδή χωράει σε ένα κουτάλι- αντιστοιχούν 135 θερμίδες.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, η πίτα που απορροφά το λάδι κατά το ψήσιμο έχει περίπου μία κουταλιά της σούπας λίπος. Αντίστοιχα οι μεγάλες ποσότητες σος και πατάτας ανεβάζουν τη συνολική ποσότητα λιπαρών που καταναλώνει κανείς με ένα και μόνο σουβλάκι στις τρεις κουταλιές. Αυτό πρακτικά σημαίνει ότι αμέσως “φορτώνουμε” τον οργανισμό μας με περίπου 400 θερμίδες επιπλέον».
Η ποσότητα του λίπους στο κρέας που θα περιέχει μία πίτα σουβλάκι εξαρτάται πάντα από τον εστιάτορα, όπως υπογραμμίζουν οι ειδικοί.

Αρκετοί χρησιμοποιούν ένα μικρό κομμάτι λίπος για να νοστιμίσει το καλαμάκι. Άλλοι πάλι χρησιμοποιούν περισσότερα. Γενικά όμως όσο περισσότερο λίπος χρησιμοποιείται τόσο πιο συμφέρουσα και οικονομική λύση είναι για τους ψήστες. Όχι όμως και για τους καταναλωτές που σε αυτή την περίπτωση βλέπουν τις θερμίδες να χτυπούν… κόκκινο», λέει ο κ. Ρίσβας, ο οποίος προσθέτει πως δυστυχώς ο καταναλωτής δεν μπορεί να ελέγξει πόσο λιπαρό είναι το κρέας που του σερβίρουν.

Αυτό, ωστόσο, δεν σημαίνει πως οι λάτρεις του «πίτα με απ΄ όλα» δεν μπορούν να παραγγείλουν μια πιο λάιτ εκδοχή. Αυτό που συνιστούμε είναι κοτόπουλο αντί για κόκκινο κρέας- είτε είναι αυτό χοιρινό είτε κιμάς- καθώς έχει λιγότερες θερμίδες και μικρότερη ποσότητα λίπους. Παράλληλα, όμως, αποφεύγοντας εντελώς τις πατάτες και τις διάφορες σάλτσες και επιλέγοντας πίτα ψημένη στα κάρβουνα, μειώνει κανείς σημαντικά την πρόσληψη έξτρα θερμίδων.

Σειρά μελετών, άλλωστε, έχουν δείξει ότι το κόκκινο κρέας επιβαρύνει σημαντικά τον οργανισμό. Αμερικανοί ερευνητές παρακολούθησαν την υγεία 500 χιλιάδων πολιτών για οχτώ χρόνια, συνυπολογίζοντας τις διατροφικές τους συνήθειες. Αυτό που διαπίστωσαν είναι ότι η υπερκατανάλωση κόκκινου κρέατος αυξάνει από 30% έως και 60% τον κίνδυνο εμφάνισης καρκίνου.

Διατροφικό αγκάθι είναι σύμφωνα με τους ειδικούς και το λάδι που χρησιμοποιείται στα ταχυφαγεία, συνεπώς και σουβλατζίδικα, το οποίο σπανίως είναι ελαιόλαδο. Το φοινικέλαιο, μια από τις συνηθέστερες επιλογές των επιχειρηματιών εξαιτίας του χαμηλού κόστους, περιέχει σε ποσοστό 80% κορεσμένα- δηλαδή «κακά»- λιπαρά.
Αντίστοιχα, η κατανάλωση σπορέλαιου έχει συσχετισθεί ύστερα από έρευνες με την εμφάνιση χρόνιων νοσημάτων, όπως είναι το Αλτσχάιμερ και τα καρδιαγγειακά.
Δεν έχει, όμως, σημασία μόνο τι είδους λάδι χρησιμοποιούν στα σουβλατζίδικα αλλά και πόσες φορές το αλλάζουν- κυρίως στο τηγάνισμα- καθώς η συχνή χρήση χρησιμοποιημένων λαδιών αυξάνει τον κίνδυνο να παρουσιάσουν οι καταναλωτές σοβαρές βλάβες στον οργανισμό.

----------


## κουλης

Σουβλάκι χοιρινό (καλαμάκι) - 180 θερμίδες

σκετο ενα καλαμακι η με πιτα?

----------


## Devil Randime

> Σουβλάκι χοιρινό (καλαμάκι) - 180 θερμίδες
> 
> σκετο ενα καλαμακι η με πιτα?


Σκετο λέει και στο παραδειγμα φίλος. Αλλιως θα έλεγε και με πίτα  :01. Razz:   :08. Toast:

----------


## Vinn

Μα το λεει..Σκετο 180 και με πιτα 360..

----------


## Vinn

> Σκετο λέει και στο παραδειγμα φίλος. Αλλιως θα έλεγε και με πίτα


Devil με προλαβες  :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

η πιτα μονη της εχει 200 θερμιδες δλδ? :02. Shock:

----------


## Devil Randime

Οσες και το ψωμί νομιζω... 200 εχει και μια φετα φωμι αν δε κανω λαθος!!!
Ειμαι ταχυς ρε Vinn , σαν ανεμος γι'αυτό!!! Χαχαχαχα  :01. Razz:

----------


## κουλης

Θρεπτικά συστατικά ανά 30 γρ. (1 φέτα)
λευκο ψωμι
Θερμίδες 	70 	
Yδατάνθρακες (γρ.)14
Πρωτεΐνες (γρ.) 	2 	
Λιπαρά (γρ.) 	1 	
Φυτικές ίνες (γρ.) 0,6	
Nάτριο (mg) 	194

Oλικής αλέσεως
Θερμίδες 	 68
Yδατάνθρακες (γρ.) 13
Πρωτεΐνες (γρ.) 	2
Λιπαρά (γρ.) 0,7
Φυτικές ίνες (γρ.) 2
Nάτριο (mg) 142

Σικάλεως 	
Θερμίδες 61 
Yδατάνθρακες (γρ.) 	13
Πρωτεΐνες (γρ.	2,3 
Λιπαρά (γρ.) 0,3 
Φυτικές ίνες (γρ.) 0,7 	
Nάτριο (mg) 139

----------


## Devil Randime

> Θρεπτικά συστατικά ανά 30 γρ. (1 φέτα)
> λευκο ψωμι
> Θερμίδες 	70 	
> Yδατάνθρακες (γρ.)14
> Πρωτεΐνες (γρ.) 	2 	
> Λιπαρά (γρ.) 	1 	
> Φυτικές ίνες (γρ.) 0,6	
> Nάτριο (mg) 	194
> 
> ...


Ε καλα γραψε λάθος! Εκανα και ενα λαθος μια φορα  :01. Razz:  Σκοτωστε με  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Vinn

Τρωγε 2 φετουλες εσυ κουλη να εισαι κομπλε και μν ψαχνεις τωρα διαφορα..  :01. Wink:

----------


## κουλης

> Τρωγε 2 φετουλες εσυ κουλη να εισαι κομπλε και μν ψαχνεις τωρα διαφορα..


φιλε με τρελενει πολυ το ψωμι.........ειδικα το πολυσπορο  :01. Mr. Green: βεβαια βγαζω την ψιχα και τρωω μονο την κορα αλλα οκ

----------


## Mitsen

> φιλε με τρελενει πολυ το ψωμι.........ειδικα το πολυσπορο βεβαια βγαζω την ψιχα και τρωω μονο την κορα αλλα οκ


είσαι ο πρώτος που ακούω να λέει ότι πετα τι ψίχα και τρώει τι κόρα :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Devil Randime

> είσαι ο πρώτος που ακούω να λέει ότι πετα τι ψίχα και τρώει τι κόρα


Και γω την πεταω αλλα στο τοστ μονο επειδη παρασκληραινει τοτε. Στο ψωμι (οταν συνοδευω φαγητο) δεν την πεταω... Πολλοι ειναι που δε μπορουν τη κορα στο ψωμι

----------


## Vinn

Τι λετε ρε??Εγω ειχα να φαω ψωμακι του θεου απ το φεβρουαριο  :01. Razz: 
Υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα?? Ολοκληρο θα το τρωτε!!!  :08. Toast:

----------


## Mitsen

> Τι λετε ρε??Εγω ειχα να φαω ψωμακι του θεου απ το φεβρουαριο 
> Υπαρχει καλυτερο πραγμα?? Ολοκληρο θα το τρωτε!!!


αυτό τώρα πως να το πάρουμε γιατί ακούστηκε κάπως να πούμε! :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Vinn

χαχαχα,φιλε μου για να σου πω τν αληθεια..Χθες εφαγα ενα ολοκληρο ψωμακι ολικης μοιρασμενο με τα γευματα :01. Smile:  μου ειχε λειψει..
2-3 φετουλες καθημερινα αν τρωμε ειμαστε πολυ καλα!! :08. Toast:

----------


## Mitsen

> χαχαχα,φιλε μου για να σου πω τν αληθεια..Χθες εφαγα ενα ολοκληρο ψωμακι ολικης μοιρασμενο με τα γευματα μου ειχε λειψει..
> 2-3 φετουλες καθημερινα αν τρωμε ειμαστε πολυ καλα!!


μπα, εγώ όταν κάνω διατροφή είμαι πολύ των άκρων δεν ξεφεύγω ούτε για ένα σποράκι! δεν μπορώ!
 Όταν φυσικά διακόπτω τα μάμω όλα στη σαβούρα! Από το ένα άκρο στο άλλο.

----------


## Titanium

Ψτιαξε ενα τοπικ και για τον γυρο....κριμα ειναι :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:

----------


## ggeorge

καλαμακι χοιρινο και κοτόπουλο
Θερμίδες εχουμε αλλα τα υπόλοιπα;

Λιπος; Υδατάνθρακες (μαλλον μηδεν) ; Πρωτείνη; 
Το ιδιο με το γυρο χοιρινό και κοτόπουλο ;
 Σκετο εννοώ...

----------


## magavaTOUT

> καλαμακι χοιρινο και κοτόπουλο
> Θερμίδες εχουμε αλλα τα υπόλοιπα;
> 
> Λιπος; Υδατάνθρακες (μαλλον μηδεν) ; Πρωτείνη; 
> Το ιδιο με το γυρο χοιρινό και κοτόπουλο ;
>  Σκετο εννοώ...


 εξαρταται μεσα σε τι λαδια το εχει βουτηξει ο σουβλατζης  :01. Razz:

----------


## ggeorge

ναι αυτο είναι ενα θεμα. 
Ακομα και να στεγνωσει ... εχει παρει τη δόση του ε; 

Εχουμε τιποτα στο περιπου; Απ' οτι βλεπω δεν μπορω να τα αποφύγω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## steg

1 ή 2 πιτόγυρα για prewo (σε περίοδο όγκου) θα ήταν κακή επιλογή;

----------


## gym

> 1 ή 2 πιτόγυρα για prewo (σε περίοδο όγκου) θα ήταν κακή επιλογή;


βρε συ...ογκος δεν σημαινει τρωω οτι σαβουρα υπαρχεισ τον κοσμο...δηλαδη ο γυρος ειναι ενα σκουπιδι ...γιατι θες να βαλεις στο σωμα σου κατι τετοιο κ μετα να πας και για προπονηση κιολας?φαε ενα κοτοπουλο πια αν εισαι εξω...πρεπει γυρο?
προσεχε τα αυτα!ογκος=καθαρη διατροφη υπερθερμιδικη...ναι αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα υπαρχουν τροποι να αυξησεις θερμιδες με ''σαβουρα'' αλλα οχι γυρο...
αυτο δεν εντασσεται σε κανενα πλαισιο διατροφης...
γνωμη μου...προσεχε τι ''βενζινη'' δινεις στο σωμα σου να καψει... :01. Wink:

----------


## terataki

σουβλακι postworkout ειναι οτι πρεπει παντως,εχει και γ@μω τα macros

----------


## Panosss

> ογκος δεν σημαινει τρωω οτι σαβουρα υπαρχεισ τον κοσμο...δηλαδη ο γυρος ειναι ενα σκουπιδι ...γιατι θες να βαλεις στο σωμα σου κατι τετοιο κ μετα να πας και για προπονηση κιολας?φαε ενα κοτοπουλο πια αν εισαι εξω...πρεπει γυρο?
> προσεχε τα αυτα!ογκος=καθαρη διατροφη υπερθερμιδικη...ναι αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα υπαρχουν τροποι να αυξησεις θερμιδες με ''σαβουρα'' αλλα οχι γυρο...
> αυτο δεν εντασσεται σε κανενα πλαισιο διατροφης...
> γνωμη μου...προσεχε τι ''βενζινη'' δινεις στο σωμα σου να καψει...


Έτσι ακριβώς!!!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## beefmeup

> ογκος δεν σημαινει τρωω οτι σαβουρα υπαρχεισ τον κοσμο...


αυτο ισχυει,αλλα ισχυει επισεις κ οτι ογκος χωρις σαβουρα δεν γινεται,αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα..οποτε παμε στο επομενο..




> ογκος=καθαρη διατροφη υπερθερμιδικη...


που ειναι αυτο.

αν καποιος που θελει κοντα 4000 θερμιδες για να κανει ογκο την μερα περιμενει να τις παρει με κοτοπουλα/σαλατες/ρυζια/γιαουρτια απλα *δεν* γινεται.

η σαβουριτσα βοηθαει στον ογκο απλα θελει μετρο κ εκει οπως κ σε ολα κ ειδικα αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα λογω σωματοτυπου.
εκει μαλιστα,ειναι που δεν θα λιπωσεις κ ιδιαιτερα με την σαβουρα(αν κανεις σοβαρες προπονησεις εννοειτε).

----------


## Panosss

Προσωπικά στην τελευταία περίοδο όγκου έπαιρνα περίπου 3100 θερμίδες τη ημέρα και δεν χρειάστηκε να φάω ΠΟΤΕ σαβούρα.
Εύκολα μπορώ να πάρω αυτές τις θερμίδες σε 6 γεύματα.
Βέβαια, αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι αυτό συμβαίνει με όλους

----------


## gym

> αυτο ισχυει,αλλα ισχυει επισεις κ οτι ογκος χωρις σαβουρα δεν γινεται,αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα..οποτε παμε στο επομενο..
> 
> 
> 
> που ειναι αυτο.
> 
> αν καποιος που θελει κοντα 4000 θερμιδες για να κανει ογκο την μερα περιμενει να τις παρει με κοτοπουλα/σαλατες/ρυζια/γιαουρτια απλα *δεν* γινεται.
> 
> η σαβουριτσα βοηθαει στον ογκο απλα θελει μετρο κ εκει οπως κ σε ολα κ ειδικα αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα λογω σωματοτυπου.
> εκει μαλιστα,ειναι που δεν θα λιπωσεις κ ιδιαιτερα με την σαβουρα(αν κανεις σοβαρες προπονησεις εννοειτε).


συμφωνω και καπου νομιζω ειπα αν βαζεις δυσκολα κιλα βαζεις και σαβουρα...απλα εχω δει οτι οι περισσοτεροι ασχετα αν παιρνουν η οχι κιλα,με την δικαιολογια του ΄΄ογκου΄΄τρωνε απλα οτι υπαρχει απο σαβουρα και χανουν την ουσια...
αυτο εννοω...
να μην σχολιασω για κοπελες που κανουν κ καλα ΄΄ογκο΄΄...

----------


## beefmeup

ναι μωρε το ιδιο λεμε.

απλα εγω τονιζω οτι οπως δεν υπαρχει λογος για υπερβολη με την σαβουρα,ετσι δεν υπαρχει κ λογος για υπερβολη με την..επτακαθαρη διατροφη..

εξαλο, αλλιως διαχειριζεται την σαβουρα το σωμα ενος αθλουμενου σε σχεση με εναν που απλα τρωει σαβουρα κ καθεται ολη μερα..

----------


## gym

> ναι μωρε το ιδιο λεμε.
> 
> απλα εγω τονιζω οτι οπως δεν υπαρχει λογος για υπερβολη με την σαβουρα,ετσι δεν υπαρχει κ λογος για υπερβολη με την..επτακαθαρη διατροφη..
> 
> ετσι κ αλλλιως αλλιως διαχειριζεται την σαβουρα το σωμα ενος αθλουμενου σε σχεση με εναν που απλα τρωει σαβουρα κ καθεται ολη μερα..


κ σε αυτο συμφωνουμε...και στο πρωτο και στο δευτερο,..εννοειται...
απλα εχω καταληξει πλεον μετα απο διαφορες δοκιμες επανω μου οτι για την γυναικα που θελει οχι απλα ενα σωματακι αλλα πραγματικα ωραιο μυικο σωμα,θελει καθαρη διατροφη...ειναι τροπος σκεψης...αλλα πανω απο ολα να μην γινεται υπο πιεση...

ελπιζω να λεω τα ιδια και μετα απο μηνες,εφοσον δοκιμαζω κατι αυτην την περιοδο,,δεν λεω χρονο γιατι ποτε δεν ξερεις...

----------


## beefmeup

> για την γυναικα που θελει οχι απλα ενα σωματακι αλλα πραγματικα ωραιο μυικο σωμα,θελει καθαρη διατροφη...


κ αυτο ισχυει..
οι γυναικες περνουν πιο ευκολα κιλα οταν σαβουριαζουν..

εγω μιλαγα για "ογκο",κ αναφερομουν σε αντρες..
δεν μπορω να φανταστω μια γυναικα να κανει ογκο εκτος αν ειναι αγωνιστικη..

αλλιως οπως λες κ συ με μια καθαρη διατροφη κ γυμναστικη θα εχει καλα αποτελεσματα σιγουρα.

----------


## leftis

Σήμερα το βράδυ ξεσκήστικα ολίγον. 3 σουβλάκια με σως καλαμακι κοτόπουλο πατάτες και 1 μπύρα χωρίς αλκόολ. Όχι ότι με πολύενδιαφέρει κιόλα μιας και είμαι εκτόμορφος στον όγκο αλλά έτσι για να ξέρω στο περίπου.
Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?

----------


## tolis93

> Σήμερα το βράδυ ξεσκήστικα ολίγον. 3 σουβλάκια με σως καλαμακι κοτόπουλο πατάτες και 1 μπύρα χωρίς αλκόολ. Όχι ότι με πολύενδιαφέρει κιόλα μιας και είμαι εκτόμορφος στον όγκο αλλά έτσι για να ξέρω στο περίπου.
> Έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα?


 Κανα 300 άρι κοντά ρο ένα

----------


## gym

υπαρχει ηδη θεμα...χρησιμοποιουμε την αναζητηση παιδια πριν ανοιξουμε νεο θεμα ...ειδικα για μια τετοια ερωτηση που καλλιστα μπορει να απαντηθει στις γενικες για διατροφη....

το παρον συγχωνευεται

----------


## akhc

το σουβλάκι τα σπάει αλλά αμα είναι χτίσουμε ενα όμορφο σώμα πρέπει να το ξεχάσουμε  :01. Razz:

----------


## Αντωνης

> Κανα 300 άρι κοντά ρο ένα


+100 θερμιδουλες :01. Wink: Εκτος και αν η πιτα ηταν αλαδωτη,οποτε ειναι λιγοτερο και απο 300

Ωραιο θεμα παντως,δεν το χα ξαναδει :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Dakonblackblade

Μόλις παρήγγειλα 2 πίτες αλάδοτες με καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο , τζατζίκι ντομάτα κρεμμύδι και μια σόδα. Πόσο φάουλ να βγαίνει αυτή η παραγγελία ? Εντάξει δεν ξέρεις και τι αρκιβώς βάζουν αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι πέρα από σαλάτες , σε ετοιματζίδικο υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.

----------


## tolis93

> Μόλις παρήγγειλα 2 πίτες αλάδοτες με καλαμάκι κοτόπουλο , τζατζίκι ντομάτα κρεμμύδι και μια σόδα. Πόσο φάουλ να βγαίνει αυτή η παραγγελία ? Εντάξει δεν ξέρεις και τι αρκιβώς βάζουν αλλά δεν πιστεύω ότι πέρα από σαλάτες , σε ετοιματζίδικο υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο.


οντως δεν υπαρχει κατι καλυτερο.εξαρταται ποσο αυστηρος εισαι.αλλοι λενε οτι ειναι κ οκ γευμα.εμενα μια χαρα μ φενεται αν κ το τζατζικι μπορουσε να γινει μουσταρδα.αλλα τρωγεται?δε τρωγεται.

----------


## ελμερ

τωρα τελευταια εχω εντοπισει ενα σουβλατζιδικο που εχει και πιτες ολικης αλεσης....ετσι οταν ειμαι στην δουλεια και δεν εχω φαγητο παραγγελνω απο κει με πιτα ολικης (αλαδωτη) ,καλαμακι κοτοπουλο (μονο η τηγανιτη πατατα ειναι η παρασπονδια ουσιαστικα)  :01. Smile:   :01. Wink:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## marpi

σε ποια περιοχη????

----------


## ελμερ

εξυπηρετει απ οτι ειδα σε..."ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ, ΛΥΚΟΒΡΥΣΗ, ΜΕΤΑΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ, ΝΕΑ ΙΩΝΙΑ, ΝΕΑ ΦΙΛΑΔΕΛΦΕΙΑ, ΝΕΑ ΧΑΛΚΗΔΟΝΑ, ΦΙΛΟΘΕΗ"...θα σου στειλω pm

----------


## rey1989

> τωρα τελευταια εχω εντοπισει ενα σουβλατζιδικο που εχει και πιτες ολικης αλεσης....ετσι οταν ειμαι στην δουλεια και δεν εχω φαγητο παραγγελνω απο κει με πιτα ολικης (αλαδωτη) ,καλαμακι κοτοπουλο (μονο η τηγανιτη πατατα ειναι η παρασπονδια ουσιαστικα)


πιστεύω καλύτερα να βάλεις δύο καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο μέσα παρά πατάτες   :01. Wink: 
εγώ πάντως φτιάχνω homemade κάθε Σαββάτο για μεσημεριανό με τις ίδιες αναλογίες του καθημερινού μεσημεριανοί μου και τα σπάει .

----------


## marpi

οκ ευχαριστω  :01. Smile:

----------


## ελμερ

> πιστεύω καλύτερα να βάλεις δύο καλαμάκια κοτόπουλο μέσα παρά πατάτες  
> εγώ πάντως φτιάχνω homemade κάθε Σαββάτο για μεσημεριανό με τις ίδιες αναλογίες του καθημερινού μεσημεριανοί μου και τα σπάει .


σιγουρα καμια σχεση η πατατα η τηγανιτη με το κοτοπουλο.... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:   (εγω ειμαι ακαματης δε μαγευρευω  :01. Smile:   :02. Welcome:

----------


## marpi

γμτ μακρια απο μενα!!!!!!!

----------


## pavlito10

οι περισσοτεροι λενε χοντραινει,ειναι ανθιυγιεινο κ.λπ κ.λ.π
αν παρεις με καλαμακι κοτοπουλο,αλαδωτη πιτα,ντοματα,τζατζικι,κρεμυδι μια χαρα γευμα ειναι και με την πρωτεινη σου και με ολα σου!

----------


## Tolis 1989

Σουβλάκι με πίτα είναι το μόνο που μου λείπει όταν είμαι σε δίαιτα!. . .(ουτε παγωτα, ουτε γλυκα)
Πάντως το παν είναι να είναι στεγνή η πίτα και όχι με λάδι λες και τρως τηγανίτα!
Απορώ πως μερικα μαγαζια ακομα και σημερα παίρνουν την πιτα και την βουτανε στη φριτέζα για να πάρει το λαδι πριν την βαλουν στην πλακα ή στα κάρβουνα.

----------


## gymele

Βλεπω εθνικη και ειμαι με το τηλεφωνο στο χερι να δωσω παραγγελια ή οχι για σουβλακια...
Γραμμωση και τριχες  :08. Two Guns:  :08. Two Guns:

----------


## Kalliopaki

Για το κεμπάπ ούτε λόγος ε?  :01. Mr. Green:

----------

